
Why Google Needed a Graph Serving System - new_guy
https://blog.dgraph.io/post/why-google-needed-graph-serving-system/
======
PaulHoule
The Freebase acquisition itself was triggered by Google being late to the
graph game.

First Microsoft bought Powerset, then they applied technology from Powerset to
create Bing. For the first time there was a world-class competitor to Google's
search engine so Google panicked and bought Metabase.

This was particularly odd at the time because despite having one of the
creators of Cyc as it's head of research, Google was publicly derisive of
knowledge graphs up until that moment.

